# Tahiti Ketch forum is underway



## clyderigged (Jan 8, 2005)

A new forum for Tahiti Ketch owners, and aficionados (or simply the curious) is underway at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tahiti_ketch/ 

This group’s intent is to share information, ideas, and voyaging stories to all the admirers of John Hanna’s Tahiti Ketch. Owners interested in restoring or maintaining and improving their vessels are especially welcomed to share techniques and ideas that worked or words of encouragement.

I am in the process of restoring my Tahiti Ketch TOREA for a passage to Tahiti in 2006. Like others, I would welcome the help and inspiration a group provides. Since I work at a maritime museum I am also interested in building an archive on this remarkable little vessel, her many incarnations, and well as voyages around the world.

"Poke her nose to the mornin'' sun,
On a tide that''s ebbin, speedy-
Start her sheets to the breeze fresh run,
On a slant for old Tahiti."
--JGH


----------

